# God this is loud.........



## lg07brute

Found this beast on youtube, if it wasn't for the exhaust it wouldn't be a bad rig.


----------



## 850PoPo

That is one retarded wanna be trucker there...lmfao


----------



## IBBruin

How would you like to be stuck behind that guy on the power line at Nats. :nutkick:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

OMG thats funny :haha:


----------



## lg07brute

bet the neighbors HATE him lol. I couldnt ride that thing without some serious ear protection


----------



## lilbigtonka

I don't think it is as loud as yall think. Looks like he was in a garage with the doors close and it was echoing off the metal garage door I bet. I could be wrong though and man I would hate to polish that thing after every ride lol


----------



## lg07brute

i found another one  its loud as h3ll outside too. The more i hear it the more i hate it


----------



## codyh

The dude looks real cool with his color popped up too.


----------



## got wake?

ya'll be hating on the smoke stack!!! i rocked one for a while. worked great for deep water riding so i never had to worry about getting water in the pipe.

customary mud picture:










and my street tires for CVT and EFI tuning on pavement:


----------



## harmonsbrute

thats looks ****in sweet with street tires lol


----------



## wilddog45

That would be narly with some slicks!!


----------



## got wake?

i had it up to 88 mph with the street tires. they are 31's on the SS212 platinum 15" rims. i could only spin them if it was on wet pavement, but i sure tried like hell on dry pavement to get a good burnout!


----------



## phreebsd

got wake? said:


> i had it up to 88 mph with the street tires. they are 31's on the SS212 platinum 15" rims. i could only spin them if it was on wet pavement, but i sure tried like hell on dry pavement to get a good burnout!


according to this if you saw 88 on the speedo your real speed was about 104.9!
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=calculators


----------



## got wake?

no, not 88 on the speedo, lol. my nuts aren't that big! plus i think the speed limit kicks in at 80 anyways. it read 74, and it was still pulling, but i ran out of room (i was rolling on an old runway).


----------



## RDWD

that calculator is freakin cool


----------



## Guarino113

that thing sounds like crap to me. maybe its just my speakers...:haha:


----------



## Brute650i

it doesnt sound that loud it has nothing compared to the dude at the meet and greet on the brute. JLC_Performance is his name. I wonder did he ever get it rebuilt after he broke the gears in it on sunday.


----------



## RDWD

That was the loudest machine I have ever heard. He was a cool dude though especially after his bike broke.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:haha: Yeah I will remember that loud A** brute forever....I hope he comes to this years M&G ride


----------



## Brute650i

With a muzzy, big gun, or swamp series on it


----------



## hondarecoveryman

No way... the same way it was :haha: so everyone who wasn't there last year will understand how LOUD it really was LOL


----------



## Brute650i

Ha ha nice


----------



## zacksbf

I would be a little concerned with water volume on that thing. The honda is only running a 420 engine and that pipe would hold a few gallons if you dip it during a water wheelie. That is a lot of water to push out for a small engine and if it died that would be a lot of water pressure trying to come in. So I guess to me that would defeat the purpose.


----------



## Masher

Yea, the megaphone on the end of that snork he had was Brutal.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

When he fired it up EVERYONE looked !!!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Well that was pretty loud how would you like to be behind me . with the old setup which is going back on but modified . check it out . 

This is louder than that one . and this is when the bike was starting to have problems . with the cam 

[ame=http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t153/bhfootball79/?action=view&current=025.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## cojack

Ormudboy09 said:


> Well that was pretty loud how would you like to be behind me . with the old setup which is going back on but modified . check it out .
> 
> This is louder than that one . and this is when the bike was starting to have problems . with the cam


 "Nice to know it is Alive" in that Vid!!!!! well done


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Its almost coming out of hibernation .


----------



## Metal Man

Brute650i said:


> it doesnt sound that loud it has nothing compared to the dude at the meet and greet on the brute. JLC_Performance is his name. I wonder did he ever get it rebuilt after he broke the gears in it on sunday.


 
LMAO!!! that was Landon at the MIMB ride with the LOUD brute.

My little camera does the loudness no justice


----------



## Brute650i

Ha ha yeah I went back and watched the vid and true to your word it doesn't do it justice! Or maybe I'm just scared for life. Lol


----------



## Masher

Flashbacks........ NOOOOOooooooooooooooo!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

Gaaaa dam son that is loud .


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

mines not as load as JLC_Performance but its load as h***

ItLIVES025.flv video by robertwduke - Photobucket

ItLIVES003.flv video by robertwduke - Photobucket


----------



## Masher

HMF FTLW!


----------



## jctgumby

Just to let you guys know...I talked to Landon aka JLC Performance and he will be at the M&G with me again this year so if anybody wants to go for the Worst Bike To Follow Award bring it on to Rocks and see if you can dethrone him!!! hehehehe


----------



## RDWD

Im glad he will be there, although his bike was crazy loud he was a cool guy. Are yall staying at the hotel again or will you be camping?


----------



## jctgumby

Gonna be in the hotel again...The wife demands it lol

Although I think we will be coming down on Thursday night this time so we will be there for Friday morning and stay til Sunday...We gonna do the full weekend instead of just Saturday like we done last year...


----------



## Masher

So we doing it at Rocks again?


----------



## Metal Man

According to this we are http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4033


----------



## Masher

It is the logical choice with it's location.


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah kind smack dap in the middel for the bulk of us in the south.


----------

